# New Sampler Anthology, just 77p ($1.24 in the US)



## Ian Whates (Jan 8, 2013)

77p... **77p** for an anthology of rip-roaringly good fiction!!?!? I mean, that's just too good to resist, isn't it?

Available now on kindle, an anthology designed to provide a taster of what NewCon Press is all about, showcasing publications from late 2012 and throughout 2013.

UK link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AXY3J56/?tag=brite-21

US link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AXY3J56/?tag=brite-21

Intended as an introduction to NewCon Press, the sampler includes seven stories, one of which is wholly original to the collection, and features both award-winning and up-and-coming authors. 
Full contents:

1. Introduction – Ian Whates
2. Dance of the Kawkawroons – Mercurio D Rivera
3. Atomic Truth – Chris Beckett
4. Ragged Claws – Lisa Tuttle
5. Janet Verdigris – Tony Ballantyne
6. The Phoney War – Nina Allan
7. Fallen Heroes – Adrian Tchaikovsky
8. The Grotto – Gary McMahon


77p? Has to be worth a punt, surely.


----------



## Ian Whates (Jan 18, 2013)

A great review of the Sampler has just been postsed over at 'Terror-Tree':

http://terror-tree.co.uk/2013/01/newcon-press-sampler/


----------

